# pool filter sand



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

i have been looking for pfs for a week now lowes, home depot, walmart, target, local hardware stores, a pool store. i want to go some where and pick it up saturday i need to move fish around so i need it by saturday. i seen that home depot and lowes have other types of sand, play sand, sand filler for concrete, etc. can i get thoughts and ideas of what i can use for cheap will need about 25pds but if i have to buy 50 who cares trying to keep it under $12. thanks for any help.


----------



## jsttryn (Oct 3, 2011)

I just bought 2 50lb bags of PFS from home depot. It was outside where they keep all the soils and bricks. It only cost me about $5 a bag.

I hope this helps.

Tom


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

thank you i will look tomorrow was it quikcrete


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

mobafrontlover said:


> thank you i will look tomorrow was it quikcrete


You *do not* want to use quikcrete unless you are building a solid and permenant foundation at the bottom of your tank.


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought playground sand at Lowe's in the outside yard where they sell fertilizers etc.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

des said:


> mobafrontlover said:
> 
> 
> > thank you i will look tomorrow was it quikcrete
> ...


I don't mean concrete I mean the brand isn't that the name of the company?


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

mobafrontlover said:


> des said:
> 
> 
> > mobafrontlover said:
> ...


I was 'quick' to think concrete. Quikcrete does offer PFS. I looked at the data sheet: http://www.quikrete.com/PDFs/DATA_SHEET ... Filter.pdf

It's a tan colour if that's your preference


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

des said:


> mobafrontlover said:
> 
> 
> > thank you i will look tomorrow was it quikcrete
> ...


No concrete mix is going to do that in the bottom of an aquarium. Any mix you find that you like can be used just like sand.


----------



## jsttryn (Oct 3, 2011)

mobafrontlover said:


> thank you i will look tomorrow was it quikcrete


No, mine just said on the fron Crystal Sand Pool Filter Sand...I think.


----------



## Crude (Oct 7, 2011)

I was unable to find PFS at Lowes or Home Depot, despite living in Houston TX where nearly everyone has a pool.

Anyway, I found some at a local pool supply store, then headed to Leslies Pool Supply as I had seen it's PFS recommended. Turns out the generic store and Leslies use the same brand (Contour, I think it was).

I ended up being dissatisfied with the level of particulates and color, and pulled all 100+lbs of sand and water out of my tank and replacing with argonite.

Seems like you _will_ have some level of particulates/clouding no matter what you do, so as long as you're ok with the color of the PFS, and you check to make sure it isn't a treated type (some have chemical additives), you should be ok.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

prov356 said:


> des said:
> 
> 
> > mobafrontlover said:
> ...


Thanks tim

Crude thanks for the info im looking for something between white and mud (play sand) that's what it looks like to me lol. But the sand will be for a 30 or 40 breeder tank that is hidden in my 75 stand for ether a breeding set of julies or an alto grow out tank

Jsttryn. Thanks I will be looking for for that is it light or dark colored


----------



## jsttryn (Oct 3, 2011)

mobafrontlover said:


> prov356 said:
> 
> 
> > des said:
> ...


No problem. Its kind of like a tan-grey color.


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

I got my PFS from Leslie Pool Supply in Northern Virginia. I think they have locations in Maryland. I don't think the Lowes and Home Depot typically carry PFS in this area.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

My first tank (90 gallon Malawi) I used # 2 sand blasting sand. Cheap, needed some washing, but
good grain size and color.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

football mom said:


> My first tank (90 gallon Malawi) I used # 2 sand blasting sand. Cheap, needed some washing, but
> good grain size and color.


What color was it im looking for a light tan or black maybe


----------



## J.B. (Jul 14, 2007)

Usually less than $10/bag @ Tractor Supply Company

ABERDEEN #1178
1040 BEARDS HILL RD - ABERDEEN MD 21001
(410) 297-6607

14.1 miles or 24 mins away from you :thumb:

You can mix it with PFS and get a very dark substrate or a lighter substrate, based on how much of each you mix in.

I've got a mixture of the Black Diamond sand-blasting sand and PFS in four of my seven tanks, and they range from dark to light.

Make sure you wash the sand-blasting sand well and then mix them together to achieve the color you want in your tank. I've mixed them in the tank and out of the tank and never had a real issue with cloudiness either way...it dissipated within 24-hrs each time.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

J.B. said:


> Usually less than $10/bag @ Tractor Supply Company
> 
> ABERDEEN #1178
> 1040 BEARDS HILL RD - ABERDEEN MD 21001
> ...


Thanks you did all the work for me thanks so much


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

Went to home depot found exactly what I was looking for thanks all for the help I found some desert play sand its perfect


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

Ok know I know why people aren't to fond of play sand what a pain to clean I cleaned it for over an hour and it still filled the tank with a thick fog ill poct pics this weekend super busy at work


----------

